# Who here plays THE SIMS?



## Persephone (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought the complete SIMS 1 package for my kid and she and I have been playing the game and I love building the houses and decorating them with all sorts of furniture, and for me they look magnificent. Then the character (s) go into the house and check out the things I got them and guess what, THEY DON'T LIKE IT? How do you make your character _like _the items you got for them? or is it part of the game?

Also, where can I get more furniture. I love the decorating part of this game. It's very relaxing.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm no sims expert, but I believe sims will get depressed about their environment if there are too many low dollar items about. I don't think they are effected by the architecture of the building, unless a room is too small. The materials they are made of, I don't know if they do effect the character but you'd think they should


----------



## Persephone (Jul 26, 2008)

Prince of Cats said:


> I'm no sims expert, but I believe sims will get depressed about their environment if there are too many low dollar items about. I don't think they are effected by the architecture of the building, unless a room is too small. The materials they are made of, I don't know if they do effect the character but you'd think they should




Hmmm... that makes sense. According to the help thingy, SIM people want big spaces with lots of corners. So I made several houses with large rooms and corners and put some really nice furniture, but maybe they do want something that is expensive. I will try that technique. Thanks.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 7, 2008)

hi Narya...

Yeah well, I bought the darn thing for my nieces a couple of years back and now auntie Sf plays more than they do...

So in principle, the more expensive the stuff you buy, the happier your Sim is. Also they need lots of friends to talk to, lots of random stuff to keep busy and so on.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 7, 2008)

I know as much about the Sims as I know about wig making; nothing. But there is some weird Silmarillion Sims game online. I don’t get it, but it’s over here:

http://www.simarillion.com/


----------

